# Cigar Monster



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

What do you guys think of the deals at cigarmonster.com? I've been looking at it today and it looks like some of the deals are pretty good.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

There's been activity from our members there lately.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...es-forum/251867-cigarmonster-hourly-deal.html


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I wish I had time to watch this all day,,,,I have seem some very good deals like the Cubao Robustos 5 pak for $19.99,,,,,there was some TATS as well a few days ago that were a really great deal. Wonder if they have a thing where they can send me phone call alerts? Do I really need to get that involved after I just cancelled my CBid account,,,,just when I think I'm out,,,,they pull me back in.


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

Every time I check it, they are selling some no name stuff. Have never caught them with something good.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

> Every time I check it, they are selling some no name stuff. Have never caught them with something good.


Pretty much my luck as well. Right now there is the other extreme - name sticks, but high dollar ones. They are listing the Padron Aniversario 1926 Gift Pack for $65.98. While this might be a good deal for some, when I drop 65 bucks on cigars it's for more than four sticks.

Right after I wrote this the deal changed. Now it's for a box of Conuco Double Coronas for $39.98 - good for another hour for you night owls.


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

I haven't been watching it as much as I'd like. The good part is that the deals change every hour, on the hour, so at least you know when to check it. I'd love to see some cubao or some tats, but I've been seeing a lot of no name stuff when I check. Either that, or some deals are just ok. I can't remember which cigar it was, but cigarmonster was selling a bundle of 20 of something, and it didn't look like a super screaming deal, So I looked at CI's regular price. CI's regular price ended up being like 0.02 cents per cigar cheaper when compared to the box (25) price. So it sounds like they're keeping us on our toes. I'm gonna keep watching though!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I *JUST* missed getting home from my gf's house to get the Perdomo 10th Anny Maduro deal.. I would have been all over that... kind of pissed about that. Also missed the RP Cuban blend deal as well but I still have pretty much a whole box of the belicosos in the natural and maduros so not too disappointed there


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah i'm checking on my phone at the top of every hour, It would be really nice to be able to get a text alert instead of having to go on the web every time.

They got me on the bundle of cugine maduros that were the 2:00 deal... which i really didnt need considering i just ordered a box of the arganese nicaraguans from the CI weekly deal and a box of Arganese Maduro coronas from the MMAO. No Idea where i'm gonna put all this shit, my cooler is stuffed as it is.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Camacho Triple Maduro Robustos... 5 for $20 :O


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

How are them Camachos? First deal I've considered getting in on.


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

Oops, too late.


----------



## ghost (Jun 8, 2006)

Box of 601 Reds Rabito for $99 up now!


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro Robustos... 5 for $20 :O


I had to jump on that one after seeing your review!


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

It is no Joe cigar!

~brooks


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

CAO Brazilia Gol 5 Pack

$14.98

57 min. left


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Brookswphoto said:


> It is no Joe cigar!
> 
> ~brooks


 I kinda like it better because they have actual boxes for sale and you'd never find Tempus on Joecigar.com!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

hornitosmonster said:


> CAO Brazilia Gol 5 Pack
> 
> $14.98
> 
> 57 min. left


I was all over that one. Man, I love the Brazilia.


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> I kinda like it better because they have actual boxes for sale and you'd never find Tempus on Joecigar.com!


Ditto! Joe's rocks, but I've never seen the Tempus, Camacho Tripple Maduro, "Pete Johnson Sampler," Pinar del Rio, or anything in a full box. So this new Cigar Monster gets' the nod from me as well.

Is this every-hour thing going to continue for a while? Last weekend I figured it was a Father's Day thing, but it's still going.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

I like the fact that they have been doing the hourly deal on a daily basis. They have had some good deals you just have to keep checking. Of course either way, Joe or Monster, you have to shop and know what is a good deal. That box of Monte's they had earlier you will never see on Joes...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

jedipastor said:


> Ditto! Joe's rocks, but I've never seen the Tempus, Camacho Tripple Maduro, "Pete Johnson Sampler," Pinar del Rio, or anything in a full box. So this new Cigar Monster gets' the nod from me as well.
> 
> Is this every-hour thing going to continue for a while? Last weekend I figured it was a Father's Day thing, but it's still going.


Again all those lines you listed are never on Joecigar.. you'd never ever see a 5'er of camacho triple maduro robustos for $20 on there


----------



## flmcgough (Aug 8, 2008)

hornitosmonster said:


> CAO Brazilia Gol 5 Pack
> 
> $14.98
> 
> 57 min. left


Man I'm pissed, I JUST missed that one...


----------



## fortytwo (Jan 5, 2007)

You know, there is more than just Joe and CigarMonster... don't forget about TodaysCigar.com. We've been around longer than Joes, and almost as long as CigarMonster. I think you'll notice that all three sites serve a slightly different subset of the market. We do almost nothing but 5-packs, and we really target fivers that you either can't find anywhere else in that quantity, or you can't find for a good price. We may not have as many jaw-dropping price deals, but pretty much everything we do is a solid deal, and it's another spot to check daily to see if something whets your appetite.


----------



## smokethis (Jun 24, 2009)

CigarMonster.com rocks!


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

That sight drives me crazy, I leave the page up and just wait for the roar at the top of the hour.

Box of Acid Dynasty Belicoso for 59.98 right now. 

BV


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

8ball917 said:


> I was all over that one. Man, I love the Brazilia.


Yup...Hell of a price!!

Bought these today and the Camacho Triple Maduro's the other night

This new Cigar Monster is dangerous :gn


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

If I wasn't half-broke I'd take up the curent deal:

Romeo y Julieta Reserve Real #2 (6 Cigars and Lighter) for $29.98


I don't know why I even look at this site and the Devil site when I'm border line broke... I even got 3 winning bids on the DS....


----------



## flmcgough (Aug 8, 2008)

thebayratt said:


> If I wasn't half-broke I'd take up the curent deal:
> 
> Romeo y Julieta Reserve Real #2 (6 Cigars and Lighter) for $29.98
> 
> I don't know why I even look at this site and the Devil site when I'm border line broke... I even got 3 winning bids on the DS....


Same here. I love those cigars and I even need a lighter; I just can't justify the price...


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

anybody else realize that theyve started to space the deals out further and further??? It went from hourly to semi-hourly to every 3 hours and i think today it's every 4 hours. :hmm:

I really hope they go back to hourly


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Dom said:


> anybody else realize that theyve started to space the deals out further and further??? It went from hourly to semi-hourly to every 3 hours and i think today it's every 4 hours. :hmm:
> 
> I really hope they go back to hourly


Yup. I noticed that...


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe its because of its the weekend and they don't want to do all the porgramming... Hopefully it will go back to hourly on monday.


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

^I'll bet that this hooplah has all been to lead up to the Cigar Expo. If so, it will be done when that's over. I hope not, though. I haven't bought anything of Joe's or other deals like that in several months, but I've nabbed about 6 of these Monsters!


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

> You know, there is more than just Joe and CigarMonster... don't forget about TodaysCigar.com.


I popped in just to take a look. Right in the middle of the page is the legend SOLD OUT. That kills any desire I have to check back. When the only item you have is sold out, that can't be good for business. It seems that you would have a system that plugs in the next deal as soon as the current one sells out, or time limit it like the other sites do. Your site is like walking into an empty store. A good price isn't really good if there isn't any merchandise.

Just a friendly piece of advice.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks like the monster is back to hourly :biggrin:


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

It looks to be a combination of the weekend and possibly that the late night deals weren't getting the traffic they desired. Looked at the recent deals and it went back to hourly at 1am. Weird..


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Olde World Reserve Robusto 5 pack for $17.98. I cant wait to try these.


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

I picked up a five pack of Monte Platinum's for $19.99 last week, not a bad deal w/ free shipping!!!

I have been looking there myself.... I find the villainous laugh to be pretty funny, it suits the name of the site


----------



## fortytwo (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, that is an interesting point you bring up. And what we've found is that our users are pretty evenly split about understanding and being excited and motivated by that fact, or being agitated by that fact. When we developed the site, we modeled it after woot.com. They pioneered the deal-a-day site model. We do what they do in terms of selling out. If they sell out, even at 2am, then the site just shows "sold out" for the rest of the day. It's a model that works well for us, and allows us to compete on price. If we had more inventory than we could possibly sell in a day, our inventory costs would skyrocket, and we couldn't provide the deals we do. Now, we're not interested in doing it the "woot way" just to do it their way. We want to do what is best for our business and our customers.

I'd be interested to hear what others think on this as well.



orca99usa said:


> I popped in just to take a look. Right in the middle of the page is the legend SOLD OUT. That kills any desire I have to check back. When the only item you have is sold out, that can't be good for business. It seems that you would have a system that plugs in the next deal as soon as the current one sells out, or time limit it like the other sites do. Your site is like walking into an empty store. A good price isn't really good if there isn't any merchandise.
> 
> Just a friendly piece of advice.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Picked up the 7 am deal, a bundle of Gran Habano GH2 petit coronas for $25. These any good???


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

Doh, looks like it may be back to daily now.


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

I think I picked up like 7 deals during this craziness, so even if it's over I'm happy. In fact, I kind of want it to be over because I need to stop buying, lol.

The best part about this has been that you can get a 5-pack instead of just 10 for free shipping!!


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

Damn you Cigarmonster, last night I had a wonderful smoke (Arturo Fuente Churchill) and BAM, here they are today on CM for a great price.


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh no, Cigar Monster has enslaved me again...


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

They are back. This morning I could not resist the Pinar Del Rios Sungrowns at 13.98 for a fiver. The early bird...:rapture:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just checked it and the website is down,,,,probably a good thing for me since between them and C Bid I have blown my allowance for the next 2 months.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Just checked it and the website is down,,,,probably a good thing for me since between them and C Bid I have blown my allowance for the next 2 months.


Sorry to burst your bubble but the Monster is back alive


----------



## CBMC (Apr 1, 2008)

thebayratt said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but the Monster is back alive


I can get to cigarmonster.com, however, when I click on the Buy Now link, I get nowhere. It seems like the cigarmonster site is up but the Famous site is still down? hwell:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

thebayratt said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but the Monster is back alive


Lol,,,bubble burst and looking to find another credit card to make purchases. Will somebody please shoot me in the head?:rapture:


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

:gn:laser:


Cigary said:


> Lol,,,bubble burst and looking to find another credit card to make purchases. Will somebody please shoot me in the head?:rapture:


 bang bang, you're dead


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

Supposedly the Monster, Famous and Cigarsinternational are being subjected to denial of service attacks yesterday (and apparently today). This is an unconfirmed rumor (from another board) at this point.


----------



## wethepeople18 (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, everything seems back to usual. Cigar monster (with it's evil laugh) and Famous is up and running.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Most of the time I check it, the cigars are what I would call average quality. Life is too short for cheap cigars. Buy better cigars - you deserve it


----------



## Yellowfever (Jul 21, 2009)

I just found cigarmonster from a posting on this site. Is it for real? I just bought a 5 pack of Camacho Triple Mad 50/4.5 5PK (Never tried them but from a little research on the web they seemed too cheap to pass up). I paid 19.98 or about 4$ a cigar. Checked a few other sites and they come out to be about 10$ a cigar. Am I missing something? Are they used cigars? All dried out? Maybe a few beetle holes?

:jaw:


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Yellowfever said:


> I just found cigarmonster from a posting on this site. Is it for real? I just bought a 5 pack of Camacho Triple Mad 50/4.5 5PK (Never tried them but from a little research on the web they seemed too cheap to pass up). I paid 19.98 or about 4$ a cigar. Checked a few other sites and they come out to be about 10$ a cigar. Am I missing something? *Are they used cigars?* All dried out? Maybe a few beetle holes?
> 
> :jaw:


Haha, I can just see it - They show up, you eagerly open the box (expecting a great five pack)... and all you see is five burnt nubs. NOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## humbertothehorrible (Oct 3, 2006)

jfserama said:


> Haha, I can just see it - They show up, you eagerly open the box (expecting a great five pack)... and all you see is five burnt nubs. NOOOOOOO!!!!





Yellowfever said:


> I just found cigarmonster from a posting on this site. Is it for real? I just bought a 5 pack of Camacho Triple Mad 50/4.5 5PK (Never tried them but from a little research on the web they seemed too cheap to pass up). I paid 19.98 or about 4$ a cigar. Checked a few other sites and they come out to be about 10$ a cigar. Am I missing something? Are they used cigars? All dried out? Maybe a few beetle holes?
> 
> :jaw:


Y'all need to have a little faith. It's the real deal. 5 fresh cigars, unsmoked and undamaged, for the price you paid. Deals like this only come around once in a blue moon, though.


----------

